# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Creating magical objects

## Erfeyah

I have an idea about creating magical objects in the waking life and insert them into your dreams. Firstly you should create an object in your real life that will help you with a special activity in the dream world, something like a wooden magic wand or a talisman to help transfer in other places. Then you should let it by your bed. When you will have a false awakening, you can find it and use it. I will try that myself but since i' m new in lucid dreaming it might take me some time.   :smiley:

----------


## Tim

that is a clever idea.  and if the magic wand works, you know its a dream... good dream tester

----------


## YULAW

Yeah thats pretty clever. Just make sure you concentrate heavily because if it doesn't work the first time and you are dreaming then you've defeated the purpose. Good Luck!

----------


## Redrabit69

I could have a magic wooden spoon, then if I cook dinner without burning it I must be dreaming   ::D:

----------


## Erfeyah

Thanks guys! I have to improve my skills in order to do it...
If anyone try it let me know.  ::wink::

----------


## Serinanth

*looks innocent* 

Magic works here too... but probably not how you know it.

Power and self can be introduced int an object.

Elemental powers can also be introduced into them.

Others have always commented on the worked items I have made... wondering why it feels heavy or that it gives off a strong sense that I am there. 

Laugh or not, dosent matter, once you open you eyes or pull the veil from them you will see and know. 

It does work..

I worked my primary sword here, and also in the dream world, what is done there seemed to carry back to here as well. 

You can empower these dream objects to aid you, whther it be in search of truth or protection, and even the dark ways, but I dont reccomend it, evil begets evil, and no, being evil is not cool.

----------


## phantasy

For girls, jewelry might work if its something you wear all the time.

Guys could do it too. Man-rings and such.

----------


## Serinanth

Yes very much so Phantasy.

Jewelry is good to work on because its easy to keep on you, and size is not a factor, a large amount of power can be put into a small object.

Heck thats even true in the normal scientific world. 
Black holes for instance =) Hella lotta power from one teeny tiny speck.

----------


## Ev

I've created a magic wand (for my dream world). It's a foot long carved wooden pole tipped with a crystal thingie. It looks quite cool and magical. I need some help enchanting it.
[dont think i'm crazy, i'm going to use it as a focus if i have a false awakening].

Serinath, can you provide some links or just some rituals that can empower my new creation? Like elemental magic or stuff?

I'll search the net, but you said you know some things that worked for your sword.

Also, can you enchant items in your dreams to use them in a daily life?

----------


## Lucius

I think in the astral plane..there is no such thing as a "spell" or a "ritual" I think its always diffirent..I think everybody has their personal way of doing things..while some might say an ancient tibetian scroll to enhance the power of their weapon, the other might say something completely diffirent(and mabey apearing ridiculous) , but it would work anyway. 
And some might say nothing at all..

I think it all depends on your will power, self disipline and faith..and possibly the aid of outside forces but I wouldnt really recommend that one, never know who decides to show up.

----------


## Lowercase Society

damn, i know im late at responding, but thats a great idea   file mou   ::bigteeth::  






> The sun reluctantly rises on a red blanket of loosely figured clouds, 
> I raise my head to see, and you are standing there over my body.
> I was still bleeding and you did not even care to hold the wound.
> Best friends, we know thats a bunch of bullshit._-me_[/b]

----------


## Erfeyah

Kalio arga para pote.  ::D:  and thank U

----------


## Lowercase Society

Είμαι σοβαρός, αυτή ήταν μια καταπληκτική ιδέα.






> I'm floating down a river, ours freed from their holes long ago. 
> Lying face up on the floor of my vessel, i marvel at the stars, and feel my heart overflow.[/b]

----------


## Erfeyah

Και εγω σοβαρά το είπα. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.   ::D:

----------


## Lowercase Society

Αυτό είναι διασκέδαση, επειδή κανένας δεν ξέρει ότι τι είναι εμείς μιλά για.
 :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum:   ::laughhard::   ::laughhard::   ::laughhard::   :yumdumdoodledum:  :yumdumdoodledum: 





> i dont want to talk to you anymore, im afraid of what i might say.  I bite my tongue every time you come around, cause blood in my mouth beats blood on the ground.[/b]

----------


## Tim

gee, this is fun

----------


## Serinanth

I use focus, crystals and light.  Use the right crystals in the right configuration around the object and insert will along with sunlight or moonlight, whichever. 

Spells and rituals have power though... they have been turned into rituals for reason, they work, and because many beleive in the same ritual it adds to the will of the working... Its like prayer, the more people, the more beleif the more power. 

I dissasembled my wand, It needs an upgrade.  Spiraled Wood foot and a half long copper along with selenite, flourite howlite calcite, and quartz, all in various forms including points and spheres, and a few polished stones. 

Hint and nothing more. 
*technology, can also be used...*

Focusing will so that other CAN see...

----------


## YULAW

I had a dream a couple of days ago and I materialized Hurako but it was really paperdoll. I said "aren't you Haruko?" she said "No Im Paperdoll" I said "Prove it" And what happened after that Im going to leave to you guys imagination. But I will say this I had No Idea that there was a such thing as Froggie Style (not doggie Style) hahahahahaahahahahah!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tim

dude, i think i speak on behaf of everyone when i say you are gettin really scary with this haruko stuff..

----------


## Serinanth

left to my imagination she would have probably gutted you like a fish and played jumprope with your small intestine. 

Thats just me though, and I am not she...   ::D:  
Am I close Paperdoll?

----------


## Lucius

Seri, you and your silly crystals and shiny stuff ^_^
You really are a dragon in the heart hah ^_^

Do you have a treasure room? No seriously, do you? ^_^

----------


## Serinanth

uhh... I do have a pile of change in the corner of my room, its polished by hand too... Im a bad dragon though, I dont know how many of what is in it at the moment though. 
I started throwing in the lesser stones and stuff that I dont use on a regular basis into it.. So yeah, I do have a little hoard in the corner of my room =P 
I cant throw away stuff either... I will NEED it some day... 

I needs to find me a treasure with some saphires rubies and emeralds and such... mmmmm sparkly.

----------


## Lucius

::lol::   you silly ^_^

Aarghh I cant resist releashing my true self right now lol..

And I dont think your a bad dragon! Im sure your doing just fine ^_^
Not many dragons help out people you know, I once saw one over in the astral..he was all grumpy and stuff , bleh! Grumpy dragons are stupid..though he did let me ride on his back, but he had to because there was a demon assault ^_^ yay

----------


## Lowercase Society

Είστε πολύ τρελλό Serinanth, αλλά είστε ένας μεγάλος τύπος, και σας φθονώ πάρα πολύ.

go tanslate that one Seri, oh and by the way...your one cool guy, and can i borrow some of that change?  ::D:  





> you could see me reaching, so why couldnt you have met me half way?
> You could see me bleeding, And you would not put pressure on the wound[/b]

----------


## Ev

> _Originally posted by ShadowNightWing_
> *I had a dream a couple of days ago and I materialized Hurako but it was really paperdoll. I said \"aren't you Haruko?\" she said \"No Im Paperdoll\" I said \"Prove it\" And what happened after that Im going to leave to you guys imagination. But I will say this I had No Idea that there was a such thing as Froggie Style (not doggie Style) hahahahahaahahahahah!!!!!!!!*



ROFL   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Lowercase Society

i verbally laughted at that shadow
damn, paperdoll will have your testicles if your not careful, watch it...bake her some muffins if you want apology. but i dont think you want that.

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
froggie style, damn






> There is a fist pressing against
> Anyone who thinks something compelling.
> Our intuit were taught to deny, and our soul were told is for selling[/b]

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by Serinanth_
> *left to my imagination she would have probably gutted you like a fish and played jumprope with your small intestine. 
> 
> Thats just me though, and I am not she...   
> Am I close Paperdoll?*



no no no...what I would have done to him would be much too horrible to imagine...like all of his worst nightmares combined only WORSE...ohyes..much much worse...you better hope to God, shadow, that we never share a dream...*grins*

----------


## nightowl

HAHAHAHA  ::rolllaugh::  Now we dont want that to happen paperdoll now would we  ::wink::

----------


## Ev

I think i know what Paperdoll thought then she read that post   ::wink::   :Hi baby:

----------


## nerve

really? it was something like this...

_wow what an asshole shadow is, if I ever saw him I'd [insert horrible twisted unimaginably torturous actions here]_

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paperdoll EP)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				no no no...what I would have done to him would be much too horrible to imagine...like all of his worst nightmares combined only WORSE...ohyes..much much worse...you better hope to God, shadow, that we never share a dream...*grins*[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



I didn't think it was possible  for your head along with crystals to go any further up Paperdolls Ass. But thats just me how was I to know.

Now come on the intestine thing has been played out I know you can do better than that MR.Global Moderator. If you would have said something like gutting your stomach open and putting honey over your intestine and taking a jar full of bumble bees and putting them in there and closing that shit back up and letting them eat you from the inside then maybe just maybe I would've gotten a chill or two or at least one goose bump.

----------


## Serinanth

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *Είστε πολύ τρελλό Serinanth, αλλά είστε ένας μεγάλος τύπος, και σας φθονώ πάρα πολύ.*



You are a lot of trello' Serinanth, but you are a big type, and you fconw' too much.

I knew it looked like greek to me...still dosent quite make sense though


You are alot of trouble serinanth, but you are a froody guy and you drink too much?

----------


## YULAW

Here you go!

----------


## Lowercase Society

NO NO! the translator engines suck...
it was supposed to say something like
'you are a great guy serinanth, and you have a lot of great advice or you make this forum interesting'
sorry about that man





> As I escape into my nebula of shooting stars, all I can think of is that night, we laid open under the stars, counting the stars that fell to earth,
> Now just like my open heart falling to the surface and shattering, just so you know, the millions of pieces of shrapnel from my heart rip through my flesh like those words you said that night-me[/b]

----------


## Erfeyah

> Lowercase Society wrote: 
> Είστε πολύ τρελλό Serinanth, αλλά είστε ένας μεγάλος τύπος, και σας φθονώ πάρα πολύ. [/b]



Well the right translation is:

Serinath you are very crazy but you are a big guy and i envy you very much  ::shock::  

I think lowercase tryed to said:

Serinath εισαι ενας σπουδαιος τυπος και προσφερεις πολυ καλες συμβουλες.

Well if you want i can teach you all how to speak Greek but then you' ll have to give up lucid dreaming in order to have time for it....
Just let me know...  :smiley:

----------


## Lowercase Society

eyyyyy...re pousti!

hah, i can speak some, and i understand alot, but grammar and writing is another thing, its hard.





> Id like to close my eyes and go numb but theres a cold wind 
> Coming from the top of the highest high rise today.  
> Its not a breeze cause it blows hard, yes and it wants me to discard the humanity I know, watch the warmth blow away.
> [/b]

----------


## Erfeyah

Wow... i didn't intent to offend you  ::?:  

Just a joke   ::wink::

----------


## Lowercase Society

awww, come one man i was just joking too!

re malaka! ahha, just a joke! mate.

im drunk so i better go!






> Today, everything was fine. Until roundabout, quarter to nine, I suddenly found myself in a bind. Was it something I said? Something I read an manifested thats getting you down.[/b]

----------


## Erfeyah

::cheers::

----------


## Serinanth

Thanks Lowercase =) that means alot to me, I am glad I can help.


Now... Shadownightwing... regarding what I could come up with... 

I will not disclose it to everyone, ive seen horrors that would make your heart explode because the expereience was so traumatic.

how come mine didnt explode? 

Im Daft, and insane, I dont know any better. 

anyways... just imagine being tortured in one of the lower planes of hell 
you might come close to what I have seen ... and felt

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Serinanth_
> *
> 
> Now... Shadownightwing... regarding what I could come up with... *
> 
> I will not disclose it to everyone, ive seen horrors that would make your heart explode because the expereience was so traumatic.
> 
> how come mine didnt explode? *
> 
> ...



Interesting Serinanth, What am I Supposed to be impressed because you're draft and insane and don't know any better? Thats nothing to boast about and if for some strange reason you think thats cute, then you need to check yourself man, because if you can say that you know exactly what state you are in mentally then yeah you know better. And I don't buy it. Come again.

Oh and about the heart exploding Part There is nothing you or anyone outside of the ALmighty that can put that much fear in me. You also have no idea what I've experienced so think about that while you're praising your insanity. you know what the more you talk the more I see you for what you really are. Im disspointed Mr. Global Moderator!

----------


## Tim

ooohh... sound like fighting words if ive ever heard them

----------


## Lucius

C'mmon Seri..shadow..it starts like this and its just going to escalate and it will end up you not liking eachother very much(if thats not the case already) , tell me about it, I just cut of my argument with shadow on time else I would have not liked him very much right now..

Im not going to speak my opinion here because I have nothing to dow ith it I gues, X_X 

Now dont go telling eachother who has experienced the most, or who is the most fearless or who went trough the deepest shit..whatever each and all of us went trough, it is bad, and quite franky we shoudlnt even talk about it.

Lets all try and respect eachother and try and have a nice time because I learned by now that conflict apears to be inevitable because we simply all think and belief diffirently....lets be wise and try and avoid conflict.(Im not saying there is a conflict yet, but little things lead to one, think about hue arguments..it starts with little things, especially when two people think diffirently)

Now dont tell me im a meddler or anything..thats just what I think and if you want me to shut, Ill shut up..

This goes for anybody I suppose..and I gues I have to read it myself aswell. ^_^

----------


## YULAW

Lucius,

I appreciate your concern and what you're doing but this has gone to a whole new Level and I believe Serinanth agrees with me. But I don't wanna go forth and back in constant battles, because it won't solve anything and Im not about talking all day about nonesense because thats all it is --- is talk. And I just don't feel like I should spend my time in the forum hurting this guys feelings the whole time. Oh and I like the fact that you didn't take sides in reference to this Lucius.

And Tim's up there Instigating. Haha!





> _Originally posted by paperdoll_
> * *wow what an asshole shadow is, if I ever saw him I'd [insert Big Penis here] in my mouth just to shut my ass up sometimes.*



Idiot!

----------


## Lucius

Im sure the two of you are wise enough to keep it from heating up, and I hate picking sides ^_^, because I generally hate arguments,especially when its about serious stuff..bleh
*sticks out tongue to arguments all over the world*

----------


## Lowercase Society

Shadow, i dont know you very well, but from what i know is you can be very humerous, and have some good things to say, in this i would like to encourage your to get to know Serinanth more, he has some AMAZING things to say, and has really helped alot of us in various areas. He is an honerable man, and i respect him for that.
So, take some time and really get to know him, for i think you will really enjoy his company.





> Blessed is she who clearly sees the wood for the trees.
> To obtain a birds eye is to turn a blizzard into a breeze.[/b]

----------


## Serinanth

::D:  

Lol dude, Your words are not taken as an insult by me and it dosent bother me, and no I am not trying to impress you or anyone  =P 

I've nothing to prove I am who I am and I am proud of that. And yes you can be aware that your Daft and Insane, and I'm not boasting, well I am kinda because the way I am has saved my ass plenty of times. I know I am an itelligent person, and I am glad I seem to help people out, but I am about as dumb as they come as well. Yes I am aware of it but no I do not wish to change who I am, hell I dont think I can I cant make my self not daft.  Ive little common sense, I do try but it seems to elude me, and my sense of self preservation is minimal at best, also the fact that my memory is shot to shit and im only 24 dosent help either.  Like I said this is who I am, ive been laying it out on the plate for you people. I suppose you could call me a paradox, even the councelor I saw a long ass time ago said I was a big contradiction, guess that means I dont exist right? =)  Ask lost soul lol she said it best I think, She said Im intelligent but I cloak it in a shroud of stupid.   Damnest thing though, I cant get the shroud off the buttons are tricky.

And you ASKED! for me to do better so I just gave you the base and hoped you would get the idea =) and no I dont know what youve experienced, never said I did =P but I figured you would come up with your own horrors to give you the goosebumps.
And yeah I was bein kinda stupid, I shoudlent bring that kinda crap up, theres no need. 

On the topic of horror
Hey you ever see house of 1000 corpses? what did you think of it?  



I am curious though, others perception of me intruiges me,  =) what is it that you see me for?

I am not who I think I am, I am not who you think I am, I am who I think you think I am.

----------


## Erfeyah

Seeker quote:





> Do not wish to be anything but what you are, and try to be that perfectly.-- St. Francis De Sales[/b]



And don't try to prove anything to anyone. It's a matter of perception...
We are here to learn from each other, not to judge anyone(even if we wanted to we surely can't do it through a forum). 

P.S: if you thing i took side, read more carefully....

HAPPY NEW YEAR
 ::cheers::

----------


## Tim

wow, this is turning into the drama forum

----------


## Lowercase Society

KALI Chronia!

anyway, happy new year!

cheers, and everyone relax and have a drink! on the house.







> To resist is to piss in the wind.
> Anyone who does will end up smelling.
> Knowing this, why do I defy? Because my inner voice is yelling.
> [/b]

----------


## Serinanth

Trooo!

Happah newyeahs!

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by ShadowNightWing+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ShadowNightWing)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-paperdoll
> 			
> 		
> ...



that was low.

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Serinanth_
> * Hey you ever seen house of 1000 corpses? what did you think of it?*



Yup I saw that overkill B-Rated movie with its Grade-Z Dialouge. It was so cartoonish like I was disgusted. I know Rob could've done far better than that. Im still emailing AMC Theatres to Refund my $17.00


*Paperdoll,*
You're right and I apologize for that idiotic statement I made. I got a little bit outside of myself.

----------


## Lucius

YAY ^_^

Happy newyearies!

----------


## Lowercase Society

wow, that was low...very low.






> Today, everything was fine. Until roundabout, quarter to nine, I suddenly found myself in a bind. Was it something I said? Something I read an manifested thats getting you down.[/b]

----------


## Tim

i heard that movie was really lame, and was just an excuse to show a bunch of people getting killed

----------


## YULAW

Lowercase you crack me up! HAHA


Yup Tim that movie is not even worth renting at Blockbuster. Nothing about that movie gave me the slightest chill and I want to see an horror movie so scary that when I get home im turning all the lights on...haha!


The Scariest movie to this day to me is the Exorcist (original version) and the Omen 

Ha Ha Da--Me--N  666 Devil Child..

----------


## Serinanth

Whatabout the ring?
=)

----------


## YULAW

I've seen that movie also it was okay. I just didn't get the part about that dark figure that was standing in the kitchen on that scene when the little boy was watching that video tape and that guy was going to take him upstairs to bed. They never explained that so that kinda threw me for a loop

----------


## Tim

the ring wasnt that scary

----------


## Lowercase Society

crack you up, eh? AT LEAST SOMEONE THINKS IM FUNNY!!!  ::banana:: 
well thank you!






> I know I must sound opinionated, maybe biased and quite possible jades. But sooner than later theyll be throwing quarters to you on stage.[/b]

----------


## Ev

The ring being the only scary movie I watched during the last year. It's really unusual and that's why it's scary... For about a week i unplugged TV in my room and kept a knife close to me...   ::lol::

----------


## Tim

hahahaha for about a week after seeing that, my friends and i made fun of it

----------


## Ev

Havent i mentioned that while I was watching it, someone called my sister... and the phone was in the room. 
My hands were shaking as I picked it up.   ::lol::

----------


## Lowercase Society

you know what movie was good?

THE GHOST AND THE DARKNESS.
it was about the british conquest in africa, but there was a problem...2 lions, that were supposedly demon possessed, this is a great movie, nothing cheesy about demons and religion, and its scarry, i was on the edge of my seat the whole time!






> I know I must sound opinionated, maybe biased and quite possible jades. But sooner than later theyll be throwing quarters to you on stage.[/b]

----------


## WerBurN

wow has this thread gone off topic or what?   ::lol::   and who says arguements and fighting is such a bad thing? i think its fun   :tongue2:   ::D:   ...movies are boring, watch more anime ^.^y

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by WerBurN_
> *...movies are boring, watch more anime ^.^y*



Yeah Just about as boring as that Rat thing you're using for an Avatar

----------


## Serinanth

That lil buggers from tenchi right?

----------


## nightowl

LOL, I can't believe I never noticed.

----------


## Kaniaz

I think it's a cabbit.

----------


## WerBurN

yep its Ryo-ohki from Tenchi Muyo ^^ ...i jus use her as an avatar cause i think its possibly the cutest thing ever   ::D:   :finger:

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *I think it's a cabbit.*




Bawhahahahahaha!!!! can anyone tell me what is a Cabbit?

----------


## Serinanth

cat+rabbit=cabbit

hehe speaking of magical objects Ryo-ohki definatly falls under that category I think   ::D:

----------


## YULAW

Aha Duh don't I feel like a dummy... HAHA Cat-Rabbit. That explains it. Thanks Seri for explaining that for me.

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by ShadowNightWing+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ShadowNightWing)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-WerBurN
> 			
> 		
> ...



that was pretty mean...

----------


## Erfeyah

WOW   ::shock::  

So many informations about "creating magical objects"
Now i can write my Book on the subject....

 ::lol::

----------


## YULAW

> _Originally posted by Paperdoll EP+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Paperdoll EP)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_



<!--QuoteBegin-WerBurN_
*and who says arguements and fighting is such a bad thing? i think its fun*[/quote]

And this statement was pretty unnecessary...

----------


## Tim

i think anyone who couldnt figure out the "cabbit" thing should be crowned the new dunce of this forum.

----------


## YULAW

:Party:   :Party:   :Party:  


Okay the cabbits out the bag Im the Dunce of this thread

----------


## Serinanth

lol heeh... 

So has anyone here actually worked any objects in the physical? if so did it work? and if so how did you tell?

I am always doubtfull of my work.. I dont usualy tell people what the item does, I just give it as a gift, but I get feedback that surprises me. =) I am losing that stupid shadow of doubt finaly =)

----------


## Lowercase Society

::o:   ::o:   ::o:  cabbit? what...huh? im lost  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:  
i must have not been reading, or paying attention to this thread as much as i should have.






> Have you ever tried to step in my shoes?!
> Have you ever tried to balance on that beam?!
> And if you ever tried to step in my shoes,
> Theyd never be quite as soft as they seemed.
> [/b]

----------


## Erfeyah

Thanks Seri.  :smiley:  





> I am always doubtfull of my work.. I dont usualy tell people what the item does, I just give it as a gift, but I get feedback that surprises me. =) I am losing that stupid shadow of doubt finaly =)[/b]



Well i was meant to work an object to help me. What do you mean give it as a gift? To someone in the dream world?

----------


## Serinanth

The items I make I usualy dont keep, they are for somone else. I give them to friends and family  This is in this reality no dream

----------


## Erfeyah

Do you mean friends that are into lucid dreaming or that you create something like a talisman, empower it in the dream world and then give it to someone in this reality?

----------


## Lowercase Society

::o:  awsome, serinanth, awsome.

this stuff is so interesting.





> Id like to close my eyes and go numb but theres a cold wind *
> Coming from the top of the highest high rise today. *
> Its not a breeze cause it blows hard, yes and it wants me to discard the humanity I know, watch the warmth blow away.[/b]

----------


## Serinanth

most of the people have their eyes open... they can see but they havent fallen as deep into the rabbit hole as I.

usualy to protect, and to empower. Also I recently gave an item to my father.

I found it on the beach at wildwood national park on the north shore of long island.

It is a blue marble, but it was in the ocean and given its nature it has been eroded like a normal peice of beach glass, it has lost about 1/8th of its size compared to a normal marble, it now looks frosted, but you can still see the cats eye in the center. 

When I was in oregon, I told you guys about the experience I had at the reflecting pond at the Japanese garden, how I sat there for a little over 2 hours, staring at one rock... I felt peace... I just was... 

So afterwards... I took the marble our of my pocket.. and held it up to my eyes and adjusted it so it overlayed the rock, I was looking at, they became one, I could see both of them, I held it in front of my eyes as long as my strength could pouring the memory of the place of how I felt into the marble. 

Peace... that is what it knows...

Before I left oregon I went to the coast it was a foggy misty day, I was soaked.. there is a HUGE rock out in the ocean near cannon beach... Boulder.. well Island... Puffins nest on it.. well it looks kinsd like the rock I stared at in the pond at the japanese garden.. I held the marble up to my eye again and overlayed it in the pouring rain and focused.  The sea had yet to erode that rock, and it was a haven for those that knew it.

I put that also into the marble.. 

I gave it to my father, he normaly carries marble s in his pocket, and occasionaly gives them to people. 

When he came to visit recently we talked.. my family seems open to the etherial... its weird.. a psychic even said that power runs in our blood (I didnt go I am creeped out by psycics) but my entire family went and she said that to them, also said that the vision was stron gin me.. whic REALLy weirded me out.. they recorded the sessions.. it was kinda surreal to hear. Well anyways my dad was saying how he was stressed as of late how he was having a hard time being at ease... I had already given the marble to him for X-mas. Before he went to bed I told him. "If your ever feeling stressed or anxious, hold that marble, it knows peace" 

He said "why do you think I have it in my pocket"

=) I felt awsome at the same time I felt creeped out... I mean I do this tuff but the scientist in me says you retard thats not real... but again somone I didnt even tell said something about an object I have worked.

 ::D:  

He is a dreamer, and has good recall, but is not a lucid dreamer, he has had a few on his own but hasnt persued it, I told him about it and he seemed interested, I hope he looks more into it .

----------


## Lowercase Society

I really respect you Seri, and all your honor.
Me and my dad have a barrier between us that is getting thicker and thicker every day, till the day that i move out, which is probly going to be soon.  Its just i cant talk to him, and have a 'normal' relationship with him, i know this is a very common excuse, but sometimes i feel like he doenst understand, but the he doesnt want to, or he can NEVER be wrong on anything he says. so its kind of hard.  well anyway, im rambling on so anyway. the point is, i admire what you did Seri.







> my love, your heart, your knife, my back, two simple words scream broken trust, and as i look down into a pool of water and blood, my eyes, the tears, my back, the blood[/b]

----------


## Serinanth

I think myself VERY lucky to have the relationship I do with my father, I think alot of the way I see the world is from him, he sparked my interest to see all that I can, as well as being honest and kind.
*mutters*
Though he did name me after a certain brand of whiskey.

That marble was hard to give away, I really didnt want to but I did it anyways, I think and hope that a gift like that would be even more potent, because it has a measure of sacrifice in it. 

That is also a powerful component to making an item, though no life is ever worth sacrificing to create an object, and I do mean animals.  If you do so yeah its powerfull... but karma like that is going to come around and tear you a new asshole.

----------

